# صلاه لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس



## الملك العقرب (10 مايو 2007)

*صلاه*
*لقداسة*​[FONT=FS_Cairo][/FONT]*البابا*
*كيرلس*​[FONT=FS_Cairo][/FONT]*السادس*​*سيدي يسوع المسيح اشكرك لأنك علمتني أن الجأ اليك وقت الشدائد اذ قلت ادعوني وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني *​*. *
​*فها انا يارب أصرخ نحوك أن تمنحني حكمة وفهما حتي يسهل عليَّ الامتحان **. *
​*واعطني نعمة حتي اعبر التجربة بسلام، وامنحني سلاما عميقا وبركة في الوقت الذي اكون فيه بلجنة الامتحان **. *
​*ربي يسوع المسيح اتوسل اليك أن تعطني نعمة في اعين المدرسين وحنن قلوبهم عليَّ في تصحيح اوراقي . يارب انا خاطي ولم أرضك ولم أرضي نفسي طول السنة ولكن أسألك أن لا تعاملني كشروري وقساوة قلبي بل بعطفك وحنانك . يارب انت قلت " اطلبوا تجدوا ، اسألوا تعطوا ، اقرعوا يفتح لكم " فها انا منك اطلب وعلي باب فلا ترفض صلاتي لانك قلت "من يقبل إلي لا أخرجه خارجاً " واستجب لي بشفاعة الست العذراء وملائكتك الي الأبد امين *
*."*​​*ا*​ *" ابانا الذي في السموات *


----------



## sparrow (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*

بركة البابا كيرلس تكون مع كل ولادة
في الامتحانات


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*

ربنا ينجحنا جميعا


----------



## ميرنا (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*

*امين يا بابا كيرلس*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*

انا شفيعي الخاص البابا كيرلس وهو حبيب الطلبة وانا لازم اخذه معي في الامتحانات بركته تكون معنا امين


----------



## newman_with_jesus (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*

امين الرب يسمع ويستجيب في اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## 3frkosh (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*

ربنل ينجح كل ولاده


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صلاه لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس*

انا نشكر ربنا مامينا و البابا كيرلس و الملاك روفائيل وقفو معايا في كل الامتحنات معادا امتحان المحاسبة ههههههههههه بس الحمد لله نشره علي كل شي


----------

